

NASA says it has discovered water on the moon - mshafrir
http://www.cnn.com/2009/TECH/space/11/13/water.moon.nasa/index.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Cross reference: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=940299>

That item points directly to NASA rather than to a news report about NASA.

